# Cuda 300 Fischsichel und Einstellungen?



## vlsk (19. September 2010)

Hi,

ich habe seit 2 Tagen das Cuda 300. Ich würde gerne die Fischsicheln einstellen, weiß allerdings nicht wie das geht. Die Fischsymbole sind ja wirklich für den .... 

Weiß einer wie man die Funktion anstellt? Das Echolot untertstützt nämlich sicheln.
Vielleicht hat auch noch jemand optimale Einstellungen für das Echolot parat :m

lg


----------



## John Doe12 (28. September 2010)

*AW: Cuda 300 Fischsichel und Einstellungen?*

Hallo

Menu durchklicken und Fish ID ausschalten.

Martin


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (28. September 2010)

*AW: Cuda 300 Fischsichel und Einstellungen?*

Ich hab das 168, soweit ok. Nur Fischsicheln sehen anders aus...
Ich sehe Punkte, Kleckse und was weiß ich noch, aber keine Sicheln. 
Habe schon alle durchgetestet. Bildlaufgeschwindigkeit, Sensibilität, Zoom..., nix, keine Sicheln. Die Fish ID funktioniert hingegen einwandfrei.

Habe den Geber im Rumpf einlaminiert, es war allerdings auch bei den Probefahrten schon so, als der Geber im Wasser war. 

Woran kann es liegen?


----------



## trollmänchen (28. September 2010)

*AW: Cuda 300 Fischsichel und Einstellungen?*

Hallo VlSK

Fischsicheln sind nicht zwangsläufig auf dem Bildschirm.
Folgende Faktoren haben hier großen Einfluß wie Wassertiefe - eingestellte Sensibilität am Gerät - wie ist der Geber am Boot angebracht (muß wenn möglich gerade zum Gewässergrund zeigen)  - wie wird der Fisch überfahren (gesamte Schwimblase oder nur ein geringer teil) wie groß sind die Fische - welche Fischarten - wenn alle Faktoren Optimal sind kommt es zu .. oder Strich mit Punkten bis zur Sichel.
Hierbei kann auch die Geschwindigkeit des Bootes eine Rolle spielen bzw. wo ist der Geber am Boot positioniert? Nähe zum Motor beachten - wenn möglich weit genug weg von der Schraube.

Gruß trollmänchen


----------



## John Doe12 (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Cuda 300 Fischsichel und Einstellungen?*

Hallo

Ich habe glaube ich das 128er und ob da Sicheln oder sonstwas angezeigt werden ist mir eigentlich relativ egal, da Geräte in dieser Preisklasse sicher alles mögliche anzeigen. Aber zum Fischen finden eignet sich das wohl kaum, auch wenn einige anderer Meinung sind, also ich fange Fische dort wo keine Sicheln etc. angezeigt werden

Ich brauche es um Kanten und Löcher zu finden und dafür erfüllt es seinen Zweck voll und ganz.

Martin


----------



## Hechtbarsch1 (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Cuda 300 Fischsichel und Einstellungen?*

Hallo,

ich häng mich meiner Frage da mal ran, passt zwar nicht so ganz.

Am Sonntag hab ich auch erstmalig mein Cuda 300 getestet. Bin mit dem Bild und der Tiefen- und Grunderkennung sehr zufrieden. 

Nur die Fischechos (hatte mit Fish-Id) wundern etwas. Zum Teil viele Echos in 1m Tiefe, ab 4 Meter überhaupt keine Fischechos mehr, den ganzen Tag lang nicht.
Kann man die Fischanzeige überhaupt sinnvoll verwenden?
Welcher Bereich wird vom Sendekegel erfasst, wenn der Schwinger am Heckspiegel angebracht ist?

Gruss Torsten


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Cuda 300 Fischsichel und Einstellungen?*

Fisch-ID ist Mist.
Da zeigt das Ding dir Blasen, Pflanzen und treibende Reste davon (gerade jetzt im Herbst wenn das Kraut abstirbt) als Fischsymbole an.

Ein Sendekegel sieht so aus:

http://www.polarisationsbrillen.de/ebay/images/echolote/hummin/Single_Beam.jpg

Je nach Tiefe ist der angezeigte Bereich schmaler oder breiter . . .|wavey:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Cuda 300 Fischsichel und Einstellungen?*



Martin F. schrieb:


> Ich habe glaube ich das 128er und ob da Sicheln oder sonstwas angezeigt werden ist mir eigentlich relativ egal, da Geräte in dieser Preisklasse sicher alles mögliche anzeigen. Aber zum Fischen finden eignet sich das wohl kaum, auch wenn einige anderer Meinung sind, also ich fange Fische dort wo keine Sicheln etc. angezeigt werden
> 
> Ich brauche es um Kanten und Löcher zu finden und dafür erfüllt es seinen Zweck voll und ganz.


So halte ich das auch (ist wohl der 168er, müßte erstmal wieder nachschauen ).
Wenn eine gute fischig interessante Stelle gefunden ist, ist da meist auch Fisch, das ist die Erfahrung, die man aus dem Gewässer eh haben muss. Echo hilft beim Stellen finden, nicht beim Fische finden. Zumal ich mich des Eindruckes einer gewissen Scheuchwirkung nicht erwehren kann, also immer aus, wenn nicht mehr notwendig.


----------

